# Safe way to cover pool



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

cover with boarding an visqueen? doesnt seem to safe?


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

You can order a cover for it at mfssuply.com


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

If Im not mistaken one that shape will require one to be made.
Don't give a bid until you know costs...
I'm so glad things freeze here and the only pools are enclosed!!!


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

I've done ones like that in the past where they wanted the 2x6 and fencing type of cover. I built it suspended high enough to set it flat on the raised ledge and used 4x4's as legs on the other side. Then I simply did it as normal but also ran fencing across the raised side so you couldnt walk under the cover. I ended up with a cover that was about 4' above the pool more like a cage then a cover.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

thats not within any structured pricing im aware of LMHO


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> I've done ones like that in the past where they wanted the 2x6 and fencing type of cover. I built it suspended high enough to set it flat on the raised ledge and used 4x4's as legs on the other side. Then I simply did it as normal but also ran fencing across the raised side so you couldnt walk under the cover. I ended up with a cover that was about 4' above the pool more like a cage then a cover.


What service company paid you enough to do that? Crap I can't make any money building them flat per HUD guidlines.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

RichR said:


> What service company paid you enough to do that? Crap I can't make any money building them flat per HUD guidlines.


I agree. It cost me $750 in supplies minimum in AZ for an average pool. At $3 a sf maybe you can make a little profit.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



RichR said:


> What service company paid you enough to do that? Crap I can't make any money building them flat per HUD guidlines.



It really doesn't cost anymore to suspend it, maybe another $15 for a few 4x4's it just takes another 20 minutes. I don't really mind doing some of the weird ones because building pool covers is boring most of the time.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> It really doesn't cost anymore to suspend it, maybe another $15 for a few 4x4's it just takes another 20 minutes. I don't really mind doing some of the weird ones because building pool covers is boring most of the time.


But that's not really up to his specs


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

build it just like a box with legs on the cirves end. Scribe some 3/4 or 1" ply to the curves and where it goes around the handrails cup each side and lock it into place using ply wood all the way around them. Screw the 3/4 ply to the joists with 2 or 3" screws and that should hold it. drain it to their specified depth.


----------



## Kenneth B. Ketner (Apr 16, 2014)

Well I have this pool and have to cover it then I never do this on my own for saving few bucks. Because many companies offer this service they install the pool cover once and then you can easily put it on or off.


----------



## Kenneth B. Ketner (Apr 16, 2014)

Kenneth B. Ketner said:


> Well I have this pool and have to cover it then I never do this on my own for saving few bucks. Because many companies offer this service they install the pool cover once and then you can easily put it on or off.


I think this is totally dead thread..


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

the ugly ones like that are where you CAN make money. It doesn't fit the standard. So you can bid whatever you want. Toss that $3 sft out the window and bid high.

**oops, didn't notice the post date on this until after I posted. **


----------

